# Never really knew...



## SA_BJJ (Dec 4, 2008)

Man I never really knew what Wing Chun was before I youtubed it.  I mean Ive seen the style just never put a name to it.  I love this style of fighting.  Too bad there are no schools in my area.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2008)

My son is in S.A. (at Trinity) and while there's lots of FMA there we've also done WC and didn't notice any there! But, he has no car and no time so it doesn't much matter now. Maybe when he's a lazy senior!


----------



## Ninebird8 (Dec 4, 2008)

Arnisador, there are a couple of wing chunners in Austin, or one might be in Marble Falls, if I remember along the I-35 corridor. Austin is only 78 miles from S.A., and Marble Falls less so. There are some good ones in both Dallas, and Houston, though some have mixed their Wing chun with escrima, kali, or MMA.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 4, 2008)

Just looks like a really fun art.  As well as something to help with quickness of the hands.  Am I wrong here?


----------



## paulus (Dec 4, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> Just looks like a really fun art.  As well as something to help with quickness of the hands.  Am I wrong here?


I find it fun, but surely that depends on you, your teacher and a whole host of other things - not necessarily the art itself. Many things can be fun given the right environment.

Quickness of hands: WC has certainly speeded mine up. See. You didn't even see that, did you?


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 4, 2008)

Wounderful, Post. What areas are you guys from?

Wing Chun may go by a different name in your area.

*Like:*
 Ving Tsun
 Yung Chun
 Yong Chun
 Wing Tsun
 Weng Chun
 Yongchunquan
  Vinh Xuan Quyen Phai
  Vinh Xuan

Here is Directory of Wing Chun Schools:

http://www.wingchunkuen.com/sumnung/schools/schools_usa.html

http://www.wcarchive.com/html/wing-chun-schools.htm

http://www.mainewingchunkungfu.com/links.htm

http://www.wing-chun-training.com/wing-chun-schools.htm

http://www.kungfu-videos.com/schools_and_contacts.html

_I hope the info I provided helps someone!_​ 

Yoshiyahu


----------



## naneek (Dec 19, 2008)

well i certainly enjoy my wing chun and it has made me slightly faster too so i guess you are correct


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 19, 2008)

I was doing some light sparring at a Tai Chi class. An this Tae Kwon Do/Chen Fighter was like Man your hands are really fast. Its mostly do to encomony of Motion and striking from any where instead of chambering the punch or kick.


Does anyone practice Chain kicks?




naneek said:


> well i certainly enjoy my wing chun and it has made me slightly faster too so i guess you are correct


----------



## bs10927 (Dec 19, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> Just looks like a really fun art.  As well as something to help with quickness of the hands.  Am I wrong here?



i like it a lot.  It's something I can see myself doing when I'm older.
no high kicks for me!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 19, 2008)

the only thing about high kicks is you have to stay limber by strecthing. Strecth the hamstrings,groin and thighs and calfs. These are the main parts of the leg you need to strecth along with hips.



bs10927 said:


> i like it a lot. It's something I can see myself doing when I'm older.
> no high kicks for me!


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 20, 2008)

There is a EBMAS school in San Antonio and a Wing Tsun school in San Antonio.  (at least last time I checked.) 

http://www.sawingtsun.com/

Here's a website I just googled for ya.  This should be a pretty good school.  Check it out if it's nearby.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 20, 2008)

I dont stay in Texas but I will still look at the school website...lol....So how is everyone doing on thread tonight?


----------



## Mystic Wolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Cowboys are loosing, so not so hot


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 20, 2008)

I Don't like Sports. My wife is big Football fan. My wife doesn't like the cowboys so she is happy they are loosing!





Mystic Wolf said:


> Cowboys are loosing, so not so hot


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 20, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> I dont stay in Texas but I will still look at the school website...lol....So how is everyone doing on thread tonight?


 
Pardon, he's not EBMAS anymore.  Just got a WC/WT political update.  I don't know, whatever, he does Wing Tsun, good to start with, OI?!
Sorry, don't keep up with the "buzz" like I should, I guess...


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay what is he now?




Si-Je said:


> Pardon, he's not EBMAS anymore. Just got a WC/WT political update. I don't know, whatever, he does Wing Tsun, good to start with, OI?!
> Sorry, don't keep up with the "buzz" like I should, I guess...


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 21, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Okay what is he now?


 
I don't know! lol! Ask hubbie, he's the one that tells me this stuff, and then I get it all confused.  Probably because I don't really care that much on the lineage thing.  Hubbie told me wrong that's all, anyways just look at the site, it should have his lineage on there.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 21, 2008)

It sounds all very confusing to me too?




Si-Je said:


> I don't know! lol! Ask hubbie, he's the one that tells me this stuff, and then I get it all confused. Probably because I don't really care that much on the lineage thing. Hubbie told me wrong that's all, anyways just look at the site, it should have his lineage on there.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 22, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> It sounds all very confusing to me too?


 

lol!  That's why I stay away from federations.  I thought the Japanese federations and politics were bad! lol! Nothing like kung fu.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 22, 2008)

What sorta of politics do you have in japanese federations?




Si-Je said:


> lol! That's why I stay away from federations. I thought the Japanese federations and politics were bad! lol! Nothing like kung fu.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 22, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> What sorta of politics do you have in japanese federations?


 
Same same, federation ripoffs, fallouts, teacher dating crap, all the regular stuff.  Plus the my master's better than yours, the higharchy, federation dues, etc.  
Just less of the 'challenges', and nastiness.
It's not as closed door to other styles, and they usually accept another person's rank when they come over to different school.  (at least we did.)


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 22, 2008)

What do you mean by accepting their ranks???



Si-Je said:


> Same same, federation ripoffs, fallouts, teacher dating crap, all the regular stuff. Plus the my master's better than yours, the higharchy, federation dues, etc.
> Just less of the 'challenges', and nastiness.
> It's not as closed door to other styles, and they usually accept another person's rank when they come over to different school. (at least we did.)


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 22, 2008)

We let them wear their black belts or whatever rank they were from other art in class, and were treated as a black belt.  Legishaou. (can't spell that anymore. lol!)


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 22, 2008)

Interesting...How did they adapt to Wing Chun?
Where the black belts able to keep up with the Wing Chun Black Belts.



Si-Je said:


> We let them wear their black belts or whatever rank they were from other art in class, and were treated as a black belt. Legishaou. (can't spell that anymore. lol!)


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 22, 2008)

No, that was in my japanese art.  Wing Chun doesn't do that, I want to reconize other's rank in whatever art they come from.  It's only polite.  
In my old art the blackbelt kept rank, but still started to learn with the white belt stuff.  Politics, I guess, just kept their "stature" or rank in class.

ex. one girl came over to JJJ class as a black belt in TKD.  She still had to learn the "new" style from the beginning, but was reconized for her rank.

We had a guy come to our WC class from another WC school, he'd studied there for 5 years.  We accepted his "rank" with other teacher and started him with "our styles" basics.  he was allowed to skip a couple of grades, so to speak, but not to the level he was in other teachers WC.  He just didn't know what we taught, it was different.  So we started teaching him from there (grade 2) but from other teacher he was a senior student.  We treated him as a SiHing/senior student, but had to get him up to level with our Si-Je/SiHing senior students.  Which took about 6 months, but he was too stiff. so, it's really all relative.
Basically, give respect for the hard work and training they've done in other arts and from other teachers, just start them new with what you teach.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay I get it. I figure he would have to get accalimated to your style!!!




Si-Je said:


> No, that was in my japanese art. Wing Chun doesn't do that, I want to reconize other's rank in whatever art they come from. It's only polite.
> In my old art the blackbelt kept rank, but still started to learn with the white belt stuff. Politics, I guess, just kept their "stature" or rank in class.
> 
> ex. one girl came over to JJJ class as a black belt in TKD. She still had to learn the "new" style from the beginning, but was reconized for her rank.
> ...


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 22, 2008)

Well sure.  But still reconize the hard work they've done in training other art.  Even if they have to start at the beginning.  A Sensi is a Sensi, a Sifu is a Sifu.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay thats great, Atleast they can spar on their level of expertise if they use their Wing Chun....




Si-Je said:


> Well sure. But still reconize the hard work they've done in training other art. Even if they have to start at the beginning. A Sensi is a Sensi, a Sifu is a Sifu.


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 23, 2008)

The late and great Carlson Gracie Jr. had been quoted as saying Wing Chun principles mesh very well with Gracie Jiujitsu after doing seminars with Sam Kwok (or was it Sam Chan?).  I believe he was training Wing Chun around the time of his death.

In my opinion, I think the two arts together would make a formidable and practicle street defense.  Both systems are means for smaller fighters to overcome size and strength.  Royce and co. proved it in NHB and MMA for nearly 100 years and Wing Chun/Tsun has long proved it as well.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 29, 2008)

You may notice that some posts are missing from this thread; they've been moved to the thread How to defeat a Wrestler where they are more on topic.

-jks9199
-Moderator


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 30, 2008)

Shalll we make a hot topic off topic thread maybe...

Even his statement is off topic on how to defeat a wrestler...








jks9199 said:


> You may notice that some posts are missing from this thread; they've been moved to the thread How to defeat a Wrestler where they are more on topic.
> 
> -jks9199
> -Moderator


----------

